# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Lola

## Logan

Yesterday at 10:21 p.m. my american toad, Lola, that I've had for 5 years now, passed away.

----------


## Jason

Sorry for your loss

----------


## JButera

Sorry dude. Just seen your pics, looks like you really gave her a nice home.

----------


## Xavier

Sorry for your loss dude! I know for sure that she had a great home and life before she passed  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

